# "Thần tiên tỉ tỉ" Lưu Diệc Phi tiết lộ bí quyết chăm sóc da mềm mịn, "nuôi lớn" vòng 1



## Vũ Thu Hằng (29/4/18)

_*Theo đó, "thần tiên tỷ tỷ" Lưu Diệc Phi tiết lộ bí quyết đẹp hoài theo năm tháng được chính cô đúc kết lại*_
_



Lưu Diệc Phi vốn được người hâm mộ đặt cho biệt danh "thần tiên tỷ tỷ" nhờ nhan sắc xinh như mộng, đặc biệt là gương mặt khải ái.




Lưu Diệc Phi còn được gọi là "mỹ nhân nghìn năm có một"




Cận cảnh nhan sắc "thần tiên tỷ tỷ" của Lưu Diệc Phi khi đóng phim Thần điêu đại hiệp. _

_




Lưu Diệc Phi từng tiết lộ, bản thân giữ gìn dáng vóc nhờ múa ba-lê và bơi lội. _

_




Ngoài ra, cô vẫn luôn dành thời gian để chạy bộ, leo núi, bơi lội, mỗi tuần ít nhất là 2-3 lần…_

_




Lưu Diệc Phi cho hay, chỉ cần có thời gian là lại cùng mẹ đi bơi. Cô nói: "Giọng hát hay là nhờ phổi mạnh khỏe, bơi lội rất có lợi cho phổi." Bên cạnh đó, bơi lội còn giúp tạo nên đường cong hình thể, giúp cho tinh thần trở lên tỉnh táo hơn._

_




Cộng thêm vào đó, Diệc Phi còn học khiêu vũ để rèn luyện các cơ, giúp thân hình dẻo dai._

_




Mỗi sáng thức dậy khi còn nằm trên giường, người đẹp không quên co duỗi chân, vặn người, giúp cơ dây chằng, các cơ thịt và các khớp trở nên mềm mại, linh hoạt._

_




Còn để nuôi dưỡng vòng 1 gợi cảm, Lưu Diệc Phi thường xuyên ăn cá và những thực phẩm chế biến từ thịt và sữa._

_




Ngoài ra, mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ, Lưu Diệc Phi còn thường xuyên dùng dầu mát-xa để vòng 1 đầy đặn, vun cao._

_




Về chăm sóc da, nữ diễn viên chú trọng nhất bước làm sạch da bằng nước tẩy trang. _

_




Đồng thời, cô ăn rất nhiều hoa quả, các chất chứa vitamin E và uống bổ sung canh bổ dưỡng, canh hạ nhiệt để dưỡng da, giữ dáng. _

_




Sau đó là bước cấp ẩm. Khi cảm thấy da khô, cô liền đắp mặt nạ, duy trì độ ẩm và tính đàn hồi cho da._

_




Lưu Diệc Phi rất ít khi ăn thực phẩm đã chiên qua dầu mỡ như khoai tây chiên, gà rán..._

_




Mỗi sáng, nữ diễn viên luôn thưởng thức bữa ăn lành mạnh gồm một cốc nước ép hoa quả (chanh, táo, dâu tây hoặc tổng hợp), ăn thêm yến mạch và chuối (hoặc hoa quả khác)._

_




Đặc biệt, Lưu Diệc Phi thường tránh các món món có nhiều gia vị như ớt, hạt tiêu,…để môi không bị khô nứt. _

_




Khi đi ngủ, người đẹp luôn thoa son dưỡng môi có chứa vitamin C, D và E để môi mềm mịn.
_​_Nguồn: Anh Đào (Dân Việt)_


----------

